# Another Cabrio spy shot



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Courtesy of Auto Express

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/ae_news_story.php?id=40313

FrenchBoy


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

That is one thinly disguised car. I like the roof.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How does that roof fold down and get stored? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Kinda interesting...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I like the different look :thumbup:


----------

